# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Help with Emoluments Attachment order

## Rhdr

I am trying to help a client/landlord to sue her tenant for rental arrears.

We have already sued through the rental tribunal and obtained a settlement which the tenant breach months later we were able to get a full hearing which the tenant tried to postponed multiple times and eventual we got a ruling form the tribunal(after waiting a few more months..)!!!!

It's now been months again were we try to get the tribunal to get a warrant of execution with no luck.
Basically the tenant got the means to pay but he tries to stalling the proceedings in the hope that we will give up, and with the tribunal being so slow it is very frustrating

I am sitting with a ruling and have want to try and get a emoluments attachment order but I don't have proof of income from the tenant. (The payslips we do have is form a previous employer) Is there a way to proof his income or to force him to give proof of income?

----------

